# Noah cited with alcohol and pot



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

orlando sentinel



> Former Florida Gator and current Chicago Bull Joakim Noah was cited by police early Sunday morning on a misdemeanor *charge of possession of less than 20 grams of cannabis*, according to Gainesville Police on-line records.
> 
> Noah was also cited for *possession of an open container of alcohol*. The arrest occurred around 1:50 a.m. on the 100 block of South Main Street, an area of downtown where several bars are located.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

So he got in trouble for having a beer outside the bar... and like an idiot, had a joint in his pocket.

You're in the NBA... make someone else carry the J's.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow omfg like whoa he smokes the mary jane we need to cut this bum


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Stupid move, but they all do it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is this any surprise? Noah smokes weed. He's still living the college lifestyle, hell, he isn't the first and won't be the last to get an open container in a college town. We've all been there...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Is this any surprise? Noah smokes weed. He's still living the college lifestyle, hell, he isn't the first and won't be the last to get an open container in a college town. We've all been there...


actually, i haven't. that was high school for me.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

any word on if he was with josh howard at the time? 

hahaha... that was it! howard was making the rookie carry his stuff. rookie mistake.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

Well well well...speaking bout the devil...

but it's ok for me...my guess is, cannabis is ok, even coke and heroin, all those things are getting too much attention.

For all I care, If someone is a pro athlete, getting paid millions for playing basketball, and he smokes crack or coke or weed whatever - as long as he's puttin up numbers - I'm cool with that.

Yes. Because I want my kid one day also to come into my home with a blunt in his mouth sayin if some NBA basketball player can get away with it, why cant he.

Hail the open minded.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Diplomat said:


> Well well well...speaking bout the devil...
> 
> but it's ok for me...my guess is, cannabis is ok, even coke and heroin, all those things are getting too much attention.
> 
> ...


I think you're being a little bit close minded...you can act like these things don't happen, but it's the truth. Doctors smoke weed. Athletes smoke weed. Presidents smoke weed (but don't inhale). You have your own mind, make your own choices, not what Joakim Noah does.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Some of these guys in the NBA are idiots and dont appreciate the position there in.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

DQ for 3 said:


> Presidents smoke weed (but don't inhale).


Yeah I love when politicians say that :lol:

I'm not being hypocrite or nothing..I smoked pot few times, but I didn't really find it all that amusing...my weapon of choice is, was and probably will be Jack Daniel's and coke (liquid, not powder).

But I'm pissed when athletes act so dumb. If he wants to smoke, OK, so be it, but it's ridiculous him walkin around with it in his pocket.

He should be aware that he's not regular Joe anymore, and his actions can resonate in a wrong way.

Shure I ain't gonna do it cos he did, any I won't do it if Sheed does it, but some young kids or "weak-minded" will...and I don't see how those million dollar players don't get that.

If it's too much for him to stay off the pot while in the NBA then he can go work in Starbucks and get high as a bird 24 7 as long as the cops don't get him.

IMHO.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

It isn't anything. You can be a productive member of society and smoke weed. Hell, alcoholism is a lot worse than being a so-called "pothead" 

I'm not going to turn this into a political thing, but I've never understood the bad rap that marijuana gets. It's like we collectively decided as a society that for some reason getting absolutely plastered is fine, but being high makes you a terrible person. 

And come on, Noah was obviously the most likely Bull to get caught smokin' the ganja. And for some reason I just got this vision of Animal House with Noah, Tyrus, and Thabo as Delta House and Paxson as the Dean with Hinrich as the obnoxious preppy *******.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Idiotic. 

You can argue whether smoking weed is "ok" or not -- we all have our opinions one way or the other -- but someone in his position has everything to lose. You're not in college anymore, Noah. As if this franchise didn't need more distractions...

Just another reason why Beasley should raise the red flags. Beasley seems far more likely to pull crap like this compared to Derrick Rose.

Bottom line, hope Noah learns his lesson without hurting the Bulls. Guys like Rasheed Wallace and Odom have gotten past these problems, so there's hope. Mainly I wish this guy would grow up.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

Well, yeah I don't want to debate on pot...and I don't think it has a bad rep.

I think you're wrong.

Ganja has very GOOD rep. Because it's tolerated across the world. It's the other thing that the law isn't exactly happy with it.

But - today if you openly admit you smoke weed - you won't get any bad rep - generally speaking.

Ganja is cool, and players who smoke pot today are more likely to be considered "cool" among youngsters.

That's the society today.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, that's one way to make sure you aren't traded anywhere but New York.

Maybe he hasn't heard that Trail Blazers aren't taking potheads anymore.

Regardless of your stance on it, it's a stupid move by a guy with everything to lose. 

Do this also mean a suspension?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Diplomat said:


> But - today if you openly admit you smoke weed - you won't get any bad rep - generally speaking.


Not trying to argue, but for the knowledge of younger folks reading this board, I have to vehemently disagree. If you want a good job without getting fired, you're best off not smoking weed. People get fired for drug screenings. Not many of my colleagues would respect it. And its their perceptions that matter if I want to move up into a better position. That's just the way it is, sorry if anyone disagrees...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Let me also add this:

NBA Player
Dude's hair is a mess on good days


It's not like it's hard to pick him out as a probable waiting to happen. LOL


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> orlando sentinel


Noah is now my 3rd favorite bull.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sheeeeeeeeeit!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

are we really that surprised that an ugly *** mofo clown face like him smokes weed? I mean seriously.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> are we really that surprised that an ugly *** mofo clown face like him smokes weed? I mean seriously.


Sadly, nope not at all surprised...just surprised at how pro athletes think rules don't apply to them, and they risk millions of dollars without thinking of the consequences.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

yodurk said:


> Sadly, nope not at all surprised...just surprised at how pro athletes think rules don't apply to them, and they risk millions of dollars without thinking of the consequences.


Well that exactly what I was saying...

I don't care if someone smokes weed. Smoke it, all day, get high as a kite, listen to Bob Marley, go to Kingston, do whatever you want - I do not care.

But if you are a athlete, please try not to do it in public, and make shure it don't gets public.

The weed itself will eventually ruin you and take care of your career, but for the sake of dumb kids today, don't get that in public. 

That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Diplomat said:


> Well that exactly what I was saying...
> 
> I don't care if someone smokes weed. Smoke it, all day, get high as a kite, listen to Bob Marley, go to Kingston, do whatever you want - I do not care.
> 
> ...


I'm sure many successful NBA players have rocked the Ganj and gone on to have healthy careers and lives after b-ball. Just saying.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> actually, i haven't. that was high school for me.


I've NEVER been there. Sorry.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Not trying to argue, but for the knowledge of younger folks reading this board, I have to vehemently disagree. If you want a good job without getting fired, you're best off not smoking weed. People get fired for drug screenings. Not many of my colleagues would respect it. And its their perceptions that matter if I want to move up into a better position. That's just the way it is, sorry if anyone disagrees...


I completely agree.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Noah is now at the top of my bash-list for the Bulls, assuming that worthless Dookie Dunothing will be let go. What a POS.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll tell you all (who I assume are not very familiar with Gainesville) what makes this so stupid. It's the fact that he did this on the 100 block of South Main street. He might as well have tried to get through an airport.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Noah is now at the top of my bash-list for the Bulls, assuming that worthless Dookie Dunothing will be let go. What a POS.


alright well atleast we still have love for our tyrus thomas, right? right?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I still love me some Tyrus, and still like Kirk and Thabs. The rest of the team can be traded (or shot in some of their cases) for all I care, as long as decent value comes back.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Can we hire someone to keep Rose away from Noah and Thomas.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I still love me some Tyrus, and still like Kirk and Thabs. The rest of the team can be traded (or shot in some of their cases) for all I care, as long as decent value comes back.


:yes:


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

There is 0% wrong with what he did. And I hate Noah.


In fact the prosecutors, politicians, and morality experts are doing much much much much more damage to our society than a guy smoking weed.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> There is 0% wrong with what he did.


ITS ILLEGAL!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> ITS ILLEGAL!


if you get caught


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> ITS ILLEGAL!



who cares?

there is a ton of stuff that is legal that is wrong and a ton of stuff that is illegal that's ok. i don't even smoke, but i know that drinking a few too many beers, which i do do, is way more wrong, (like health, hangovers, increased risks of me fighting someone, or making out with a ugly girl) even though it isn't illegal.

it's not going to stand in the way of his playing basketbal, its not going to stand in the way of his freedom, so who cares?

what is wrong isn't and shouldn't be determined by an antiquated, immoral, racist, sexist, and classist (is that a word?) criminal code and criminal justice system.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

theyoungsrm said:


> who cares?
> 
> there is a ton of stuff that is legal that is wrong and a ton of stuff that is illegal that's ok. i don't even smoke, but i know that drinking a few too many beers, which i do do, is way more wrong, (like health, hangovers, increased risks of me fighting someone, or making out with a ugly girl) even though it isn't illegal.
> 
> ...


I'm telling King Joseus on you! :banned:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Breaking a law of drinking in public is illegal and WRONG. (Done it myself of course, but I'm not a millionaire, and I didn't do it where there are lots of cops either) Smoking weed is ILLEGAL and WRONG as well. The fact that the guy is stupid enough to smoke at all is bad enough, but that he hides weed in with his cigs is even stupider. I have absolutely zero respect for him, and now hate having him on the team even more than before. At least Big Bust Benedict didn't get busted for pot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> if you get caught


The point is he broke the freakin law, so what if most knuckle heads in the NBA smoke pot, its no surprise to me that most of the guys who smoke pot get in trouble at some point.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm telling King Joseus on you! :banned:


Everyone's entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> it's not going to stand in the way of his playing basketbal, its not going to stand in the way of his freedom, so who cares?


Huh? Weed can easily stand in the way of Noahs freedom, for one HE CAN GO TO JAIL lol. 

The man is moron, we need him to play basketball at a high level and I doubt that smooking weed helps him become a better basketball player, this moron could not even remember one freaking play and you think its ok for him to smoke weed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

this thread got goofy :laugh:


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Huh? Weed can easily stand in the way of Noahs freedom, for one HE CAN GO TO JAIL lol.
> 
> The man is moron, we need him to play basketball at a high level and I doubt that smooking weed helps him become a better basketball player, this moron could not even remember one freaking play and you think its ok for him to smoke weed.



possession of that small amount isn't going to land him in jail as long as he has a decent record, but more importantly (since we are on a Bulls board) use of a small amount of weed in May is not going to inhibit his ability to learn, memorize, or execute plays. i think its a pretty huge stereotype to think anyone that smokes is some big lowlife stoner who cant do anything productive. 

in fact as we all know (or maybe i know), there are tons of successful lawyers, doctors, politicians, and other professions that compete in their various fields that call for academic excellence that smoke.


additionally i think there are many more things that we consider mundane that are way more harmful to a baller .....drinking beer, eating unhealthy food, not sleeping enough, smoking cigarettes, going out too much, etc.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> The point is he broke the freakin law, so what if most knuckle heads in the NBA smoke pot, its no surprise to me that most of the guys who smoke pot get in trouble at some point.


You don't know that. You have no empirical proof and all you are relying on is false perceptions stupid assumptions, and stereotypes.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

this thread needs some comic relief


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

theyoungsrm said:


> in fact as we all know (or maybe i know), there are tons of successful lawyers, *doctors*, politicians, and other professions that compete in their various fields that call for academic excellence that smoke.
> 
> 
> additionally i think there are many more things that we consider mundane that are way more harmful to a baller .....drinking beer, eating unhealthy food, not sleeping enough, *smoking cigarettes*, going out too much, etc.


Really, who is one successful Doctor who smokes weed?

Weed may not have the same severe effects that Ciggs cause but weed isnt healthy at all and not without its negative side effects, heck who knows maybe Noah could one day smoke some weed laced with something else.



> You don't know that. You have no empirical proof and all you are relying on is false perceptions stupid assumptions, and stereotypes.


Allen Iverson, Chris Webber,Damon Stoudamire,Zach Randolph, Rasheed Wallace , Qyntel Woods all reported pot users have all been in some sort of trouble no? 

"Yeah, I smoked weed. When it's around family, around friends, of course you want to try it. I tried it a couple of times. But when you get on the court and your wind ain't there, that's when you've got to just stop doing it." -Lebron James.

Noahs #1 priority is to become a better player on the court, put down the Joint you idiot.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Really, who is one successful Doctor who smokes weed?
> 
> Weed may not have the same severe effects that Ciggs cause but weed isnt healthy at all and not without its negative side effects, heck who knows maybe Noah could one day smoke some weed laced with something else.
> 
> ...



Are Allen Iverson, Chris Webber, Damon Stoudamire, Zach Randolph, Rasheed Wallace, Qyntel Woods all of or the majority of weed smokers in the league OR are they the names you were able to cherry pick I suspect the latter. (btw....5 out of 6 guys on that list had very successful NBA careers). I also suspect you have no idea how many NBA players smoke, but I guess I am also guessing it is more than 7. 

I am also guessing that LeBron James is not a nor a scientist or researcher, and probably not all that bright in general. 

Finally, I suspect that Jo Noah smoking weed doesn't mean that he isn't trying to become a better player, because no one, because they are humans devote 24/7 to one cause, whatever it is, in the absence of leisure.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

it was the high school lifestyle for noah too, as he got kicked out of high school for having marijuana on him in school, and was forced to transfer. this run-in with the law should not be a surprise to any follower of noah


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm not surprised. he probably does this every night and this was probably the first time he actually got caught(first time in his professional career anyway). he definitely needs to be a little more careful. if the bulls want to trade him because of this(much like the mavs want to trade josh howard), they can trade them up north. we'd give them all the weed they need.

@tshock's avatar: damn i've never seen an asian chick as hot as that.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

i dont care if noah smokes weed. he only got caught cuz he was drinking in public anyway.

just do it inside from now on noah.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Noal smokes pot shocking. Next thing you will tell me is George Clinton the singer smokes pot too.

daivd


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

theyoungsrm said:


> Are Allen Iverson, Chris Webber, Damon Stoudamire, Zach Randolph, Rasheed Wallace, Qyntel Woods all of or the majority of weed smokers in the league OR are they the names you were able to cherry pick I suspect the latter. (btw....5 out of 6 guys on that list had very successful NBA careers). I also suspect you have no idea how many NBA players smoke, but I guess I am also guessing it is more than 7.
> 
> I am also guessing that LeBron James is not a nor a scientist or researcher, and probably not all that bright in general.
> 
> Finally, I suspect that Jo Noah smoking weed doesn't mean that he isn't trying to become a better player, because no one, because they are humans devote 24/7 to one cause, whatever it is, in the absence of leisure.


Ok, well since you seem hellbent on defining the argument on the most narrow of moral terms (which is metaphorically speaking a strawman), please allow me present another perspective:

Truth: Smoking weed in and of itself does not necessarily constitute anything bad (unless you ascribe to some sort of moral code that says it does).

Countertruth: Smoking weed is rarely "in and of itself".

You see the problem you either ignore or are simply ignorant of, is that weed often brings with it an entire culture of "laissez fare" attitudes about life, about responsiblities to one's self, and equally as important, about responsibilities to others. Being a Chicago Bulll means he's a pillar in the community up there whether he wants to be or not. Kids look up to him. They WILL emulate him. We already live in a society with a large subculture composed of individuals that define any and all rejection of "appropriate and acceptable behavior"--short of murder--as acceptable, and even COOL. This is especially true when it comes to drugs. Look around. Its on TV. Its in the music and movies that people are watching. The last thing we need is yet another example of the "coolness" of drugs and the "laissez fare" attitude the most often accompanies it.

Moreover, Noah has just impaired his ability to be a vocal leader on this team. Like it or not, what you do off the court, has a lot to do with what happens on the court. Nobody listened to Dennis Rodman when it came time for vocal leadership, because he had stripped himself of the ability to be heard. Worst of all, this provides yet another example of spoiled NBA brats who present themselves as above the law. The league is still recovering from the scandals of a few years ago surrounding bad seeds in the NBA, and the last thing they need is a re-visitation of that kind of nonsense. And please don't compare it to the NFL, because there are a myriad of reasons that the NFL is not affected the way the NBA is.

I could define the argument against his actions on more tangible terms, like the actual short term effects of THC on the judgement and awareness centers of the nervous system (and I should know, since I have the biochemistry degree and have examined it in my studies it), and how it could affect the people around you, but this is after all a basketball forum, and enough time has been wasted on this.

As for the "open container of alcohol", I noted that you ignored that side of the argument. Presumably because you are all too aware that there's no excuse for it. Its dangerous, any way you slice it.

Now to bring it back to basketball: What would I do if I were John Paxson? I'd fine him 500,000 dollars. 250K for the weed charge, and 250K more for the alcohol charge, and I'd establish a team-wide policy that after the third "brush with the law", every subsequent fine doubles the previous one. So Noah's next fine for a single incident would be 500K. If he kept this foolishness up, He'd be playing for free by the time I got done with his ***.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bottom line: If you want to smoke pot and ride around with an open container of alcohol, that's your business. But if I'm the GM, I'd better not see it or worse; read about it in the paper.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Bottom line: If you want to smoke pot and ride around with an open container of alcohol, that's your business. But if I'm the GM, I'd better not see it or worse; read about it in the paper.


Yep, that's it right there. Distractions, distractions, and more distractions. 

I'm just REALLY glad this happened in the off-season. Thankfully I doubt this will have much impact on the team's on-court performance, as this should fizzle in a few months (unless he goes to jail, which seems unlikely since we aren't aware of any record...).

Still, Noah was the guy who is supposed to be our emotional leader heading forward. He's the one guy on this team who looks like he cares. I hope/think he still can be.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Btw, Krakken -- I completely agree w/ your long post above. 

"Noah has impaired his ability to lead..."

Impaired is the key word, because while he hurts his reputation here he still can recoup this by being a boy scout from here on out. This kid really needs a wake up call. He obviously misses college alot and hasn't enjoyed the transition to the real world (hell, I can relate to him). But if he can get past this, he'll find things that are far more rewarding.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Bottom line: If you want to smoke pot and ride around with an open container of alcohol, that's your business. But if I'm the GM, I'd better not see it or worse; read about it in the paper.


That's how I feel. Personally I have no problem giving a pass to potsmokers as long as they are doing it in the offseason and don't hurt the image of the organization by getting arrested. During the season I would be more concerned.

But to respond to your other post I disagree that this impairs his ability to be a vocal leader, at least significantly. There is really no saying whether or not other vocal leaders inhale, I would guess that certainly some do. If you've smoked grass I don't think there is any doubt that you would rather be led by a pothead than an alcoholic. Yet I guarantee there is a lot of vocal leaders having drinks in between games, which effects your physical and mental abilities much more than pot.

Another thing is I know that athletes are role models and will always be looked up to by children. But kids also look up to musicians and actors, who are not held together by an organization. It's up to the parents to step up and be the real role models.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm still not sure where this thread is going. Are we debating whether or not Noah is a bad person because he smokes weed or just stupid because he's a professional basketball player and therefore isn't allowed to participate in recreational activities.

I just think there is a huge double standard here. I'm sure plenty of people here criticizing Noah go out on the weekends and get absolutely hammered. Does it affect your work? I mean, since Noah obviously isn't permitted to do anything but live, breathe, and think basketball, you must abide by the same rules. 

And I know what the counter-argument is going to be: "But he's paid millions of dollars to play basketball."
Really, this argument always degenerates into an argument where people who wish they could play pro basketball like Noah get on him for doing something they perceive as stupid. (Although, I'm not entirely sure why you'd just carry a j around with you. That is stupid. Especially with an open container of alcohol on the street.) 

I think sometimes our love for the Bulls hinders our ability to realize that these guys are just human beings. They have other interests. They make mistakes. It really isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Cris Carter seemed like a decent leader on the Vikings to me... so, like yudork, I would say he could re-establish himself as a lockerroom presence. Also... Charles Barkley was throwing guys through bar windows in Milwaukee, Michael Jordan had his gambling debts, Jason Kidd punched his wife in the face in front of his 2 year old kid, and lord knows Kobe Bryant had a run in with the law... these guys were still vocal leaders on their respective teams. I think in the NBA, what you do on the court/in the lockerroom is what counts as far as earning the respect of your teammates. 

Noah is young, he made a bad decision. If he wants to get lit during the offseason, well... it seems like the most reasonable time to do so.... but really, there is no reason to bring your weed to the bar with you. 

Tell a friend you'll pay for his fines if he'll hold the J for you (I mean, you are rich)... or smoke before you leave for the bar and leave the ganj at home.

edit to add: I'd imagine Joakim Noah is pretty funny when he's high.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Blah. I file this one squarely under "who cares?"


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Noah is a bad person because he smokes weed


Hes a bad person because he broke the law.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hes a bad person because he broke the law.


Damn jaywalkers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Blah. I file this one squarely under "who cares?"


I'm not even going to file this one, it's not even worth the file envelope.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hustle said:


> Damn jaywalkers.


Its *slightly *different from walking around with Illegal drugs and an open container of alcohol but not by much.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I know someone who smoked with LeBron back when he was at ASVSM. I think that the people who are takin the side of Joakim being a bad kid who's hurting his career need to open their eyes and realize how many athletes are smokers.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

> Noah is a bad person because he smokes weed


Your response


thebizkit69u said:


> Hes a bad person because he broke the law.


 Damn jaywalkers.


thebizkit69u said:


> Its *slightly *different from walking around with Illegal drugs and an open container of alcohol but not by much.....


You are the one that implied unlawful actions decidedly determined whether someone is bad.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its *slightly *different from walking around with Illegal drugs and an open container of alcohol but not by much.....



Right. Jaywalking is actually dangerous.

:biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hes a bad person because he broke the law.


He's not a bad person. He's just not proven the ability to make sound judgement.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Right. Jaywalking is actually dangerous.
> 
> :biggrin:


made me chuckle, it's true


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ESPN



> Authorities in Gainesville charge Noah with possession of marijuana
> 
> GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- Authorities in Gainesville have charged Chicago Bulls forward and former Florida star Joakim Noah with possession of marijuana and having an open container of alcohol.
> 
> ...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I sincerely doubt he goes to jail. even if he does he can just pay the bail.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Ok, well since you seem hellbent on defining the argument on the most narrow of moral terms (which is metaphorically speaking a strawman), please allow me present another perspective:
> 
> Truth: Smoking weed in and of itself does not necessarily constitute anything bad (unless you ascribe to some sort of moral code that says it does).
> 
> ...


I like and respect your argument, but there is still the major problem here. The idea that "weed often brings with it an entire culture of "laissez fare attitudes about life...and responsibilities" is a total stereotype based on empty assumptions.

Additionally, I don't think the science is out there that says rec. use of weed is going to effect his ability to run plays. I also don't think you have proof that he's smoking up consistently before games. 

Additionally you have no evidence that suddenly the Bulls lockeroom is going to make Noah out to be this villain. There is just no no proof for that. Guys smoke weed, I don't think anyone thinks that weed is a moral harm, thats calls for a scarlet letter. We've seen tons of guys in basketball (best example: Steven Jackson) who get in trouble with the law but can still lead.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> I know someone who smoked with LeBron back when he was at ASVSM. I think that the people who are takin the side of Joakim being a bad kid who's hurting his career need to open their eyes and realize how many athletes are smokers.


You guys are sorta missing the point here. It's not about being a bad person because he smokes. It's that these incidents draw negative attention to the NBA, most specifically to the Chicago Bulls, and negative attention is a distraction to the team. I'm sure that Luol Deng and Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon are kinda embarrassed to be Noah's teammate right now. He comes off looking like a fool to the public. How can he expected to be taken seriously if he's drawing negative attention to the team? 

This isn't a sports only issue. This stuff happens in any group setting -- classrooms, work places, etc. If a co-worker of mine gets publicly exploited as a moronic fool, then yeah I'm ashamed to be linked to him in any way, and I lose respect for him. This same thing can/is happening w/ Noah.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

theyoungsrm said:


> you have no evidence that suddenly the Bulls lockeroom is going to make Noah out to be this villain. There is just no no proof for that. Guys smoke weed, I don't think anyone thinks that weed is a moral harm, thats calls for a scarlet letter. We've seen tons of guys in basketball (best example: Steven Jackson) who get in trouble with the law but can still lead.


Not a villain, and not a bad person. Just an idiot who attracts negative attention to the Bulls. He's gotta realize that he isn't some anonymous drunk guy stumbling around at 2 AM. Just act responsible because he has everything in the world to lose. 

This isn't about him not caring about basketball as someone else suggested. Nobody's saying he should be a robot and play basketball 24/7. 

He already was in the middle of that embarrassing incident w/ Ben Wallace last year. Now he's embarrassing the team with this. (see above for rest of rant)


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I'm sure that Luol Deng and Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon are kinda embarrassed to be Noah's teammate right now.
> 
> 
> Actually, I doubt they really care.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> yodurk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that Luol Deng and Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon are kinda embarrassed to be Noah's teammate right now.
> ...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

theyoungsrm said:


> I like and respect your argument, but there is still the major problem here. The idea that "weed often brings with it an entire culture of "laissez fare attitudes about life...and responsibilities" is a total stereotype based on empty assumptions.


That may be, but that doesn't make it any less true. Also, I was careful to leave room for exceptions, by including the word "often" as opposed to "always". The fact is that smoking weed is not something that most people can handle without it impairing their productivity in one form or fashion. Yes there are exceptions. But they are the exceptions that prove the rule.



> Additionally, I don't think the science is out there that says rec. use of weed is going to effect his ability to run plays. I also don't think you have proof that he's smoking up consistently before games.


That isn't my issue. My issue is more of a tangential one. I can't tell other people to listen to me if I surrender the moral high ground. Whether smoking and drinking constitutes immorality is irrelavent for OUR discussion, but it is a discussion that people will have in his locker room. Not every NBA player is a weed-smoking, alcohol drinking party animal.



> Additionally you have no evidence that suddenly the Bulls lockeroom is going to make Noah out to be this villain.


I would not need such evidence, since I didn't make that case.



> Guys smoke weed, I don't think anyone thinks that weed is a moral harm, thats calls for a scarlet letter. We've seen tons of guys in basketball (best example: Steven Jackson) who get in trouble with the law but can still lead.


Steven jackson is a gifted basketball player. He's hardly a leader. ANd Noah doesn't have nearly the amount of talent he had, so he NEEDS his emotion, energy and voice to affect games.

As for the scarlet letter portion. THAT'S DEBATABLE.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yodurk said:


> You guys are sorta missing the point here. It's not about being a bad person because he smokes. It's that these incidents draw negative attention to the NBA, most specifically to the Chicago Bulls, and negative attention is a distraction to the team. I'm sure that Luol Deng and Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon are kinda embarrassed to be Noah's teammate right now. He comes off looking like a fool to the public. How can he expected to be taken seriously if he's drawing negative attention to the team?
> 
> This isn't a sports only issue. This stuff happens in any group setting -- classrooms, work places, etc. If a co-worker of mine gets publicly exploited as a moronic fool, then yeah I'm ashamed to be linked to him in any way, and I lose respect for him. This same thing can/is happening w/ Noah.


Ok, I understand your argument. But the same could be said for strip clubs, gambling, drinking, etc.

All of those are legal, but they are somewhat frowned upon by American society. It doesn't paint a pretty picture of a professional athlete when he/she is a part of these activities, but he's free to use them legally. 

It's not a smart choice, I agree with you, but I still think that most people are overreacting to this situation.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

I already stated...I can not judge him for that, and really no one can.

It's just...my point was...Noah...if you want to smoke pot...could you please have at least courtesy not to get caught in public with it?

I'm shure you live in a nice home, so theres one potential spot. Get high at home and go out. 

Or something like that. Keep it on a low if you can't stop smokin mary jane. But don't walk around with it. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Actually, I doubt they really care.


He did get arrested...so I'm sure they care in some capacity.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> He did get arrested...so I'm sure they care in some capacity.



Did he? Or did he just get cited?

And I don't think they'd care in the capacity that is being suggested here (i.e. they are offended or ashamed). If there's any workplace in which pot smoking would be shrugged off this side of a Phish roadie, it's the NBA. It sucks that it's going to get bad publicity for the team, and Noah was stupid for being out in public with an open container and a J, but these things speak more to stupid societal paternalism than anything else.

This just isn't the sort of thing I can get worked up about.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Did he? Or did he just get cited?
> 
> And I don't think they'd care in the capacity that is being suggested here (i.e. they are offended or ashamed). If there's any workplace in which pot smoking would be shrugged off this side of a Phish roadie, it's the NBA. It sucks that it's going to get bad publicity for the team, and Noah was stupid for being out in public with an open container and a J, but these things speak more to stupid societal paternalism than anything else.
> 
> This just isn't the sort of thing I can get worked up about.


are you toking up as we type? honest.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

From his nba page



> *Personal:* Majored in anthropology. Father, Yannick, was the 1983 French Open champion and a member of the International Tennis Hall of Fame. Mother, Cecilia Rodhe, was Miss Sweden in 1978. Is an avid Bob Marley fan. Speaks fluent French.


Hmm Bob Marley huh?

http://www.nba.com/draft2007/profiles/JoakimNoah.html


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

yodurk said:


> You guys are sorta missing the point here. It's not about being a bad person because he smokes. It's that these incidents draw negative attention to the NBA, most specifically to the Chicago Bulls, and negative attention is a distraction to the team. I'm sure that Luol Deng and Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon are kinda embarrassed to be Noah's teammate right now. He comes off looking like a fool to the public. How can he expected to be taken seriously if he's drawing negative attention to the team?
> 
> This isn't a sports only issue. This stuff happens in any group setting -- classrooms, work places, etc. If a co-worker of mine gets publicly exploited as a moronic fool, then yeah I'm ashamed to be linked to him in any way, and I lose respect for him. This same thing can/is happening w/ Noah.


I agree that incidents like this draws negative attention to the NBA and if I were an NBA executive I wouldn't be pleased. 

I agree that there is also so distraction in theory, but as a Bulls fan, I doubt that there will be any on the floor impact. In fact people always talk about distractions, distractions, and I don't know what impact they actually have. 

We also don't know whether Deng, Kirk, and Ben feel, but we do know that there are TONS and TONS of other guys (star players, role players, coaches) in the NBA have come off "looking like a public fool" and still manage to retain a high level play. Steven Jackson is a captain on his team. Allen Iverson is too I think. Kidd. Barkley. Pierce. Carmelo. Josh Howard. Pippen. Jordan. Kobe. Lamar Odom. Wallace. Wade when he got wheeled off for a shoulder injury crying like a B.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Any word from the team or NBA yet on this?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I heard they're taking away their 1st round pick like Spygate in the NFL...

With the 1st pick in the 2008 NBA Draft, the Miami Heat select....


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, Noah representing my hometown well................. i guess he just cant stay away from that gainesville green, it's hard to resist.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Did he? Or did he just get cited?
> 
> And I don't think they'd care in the capacity that is being suggested here (i.e. they are offended or ashamed). If there's any workplace in which pot smoking would be shrugged off this side of a Phish roadie, it's the NBA. It sucks that it's going to get bad publicity for the team, and Noah was stupid for being out in public with an open container and a J, but these things speak more to stupid societal paternalism than anything else.
> 
> This just isn't the sort of thing I can get worked up about.


Most headlines I've seen say "arrested" (e.g. Daily Herald, Hoopshype). I believe he was taken to a station and has a court date.

I guess what bugs me the most about this is that Noah is proving the critics right about his immature behavior. Forget the pot stuff for a minute. He also was said to be a chronic late arriver to games last year (apparently this was less of an issue later in the season). He had a confrontation w/ Ben Wallace. He yelled at Ron Adams and was fined/suspended for it. Now this??

I'm not especially worried about this specific incident impacting the upcoming season. I am far more concerned that Noah is a distraction waiting to happen. I was starting to think that Noah is finally learning to channel that craziness in a positive way, by becoming an emotional leader type. This incident is just a frank reminder that nobody can take him too seriously.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It wasn't a good weekend for Noah:



> Gainesville the same weekend he was charged with possession of less than 20 grams of marijuana and having an open container of alcohol.
> 
> University of Florida Police also issued two traffic citations against Noah, one for driving with a suspended license without knowledge and another for not wearing a seat belt, the law enforcement agency confirmed. A UPD officer stopped the 23-year-old, who just completed his rookie season with the Chicago Bulls, Sunday evening on Museum Road.


http://www.gainesville.com/article/20080527/NEWS/867015954


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I figured it out...

Noah's mind: Holy ****! I get to play with Derrick Rose or Michael Beasley, either of whom is going to make me look really, really good. This is cause for a celebration!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> *Hours *after being arrested and charged with misdemeanor marijuana and alcohol offenses, the Bulls' center was issued two traffic citations by University of Florida police.


It sounds just like someone who doesnt care, this guy has 0 respect for authority. He obviously doesnt care about what the Bulls organization thinks if hes going to speed with a suspended licence after just getting in trouble for having pot on him. 

This guy is a joke on the court and an *** of the court, way to draft them Pax.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> It sounds just like someone who doesnt care, this guy has 0 respect for authority. He obviously doesnt care about what the Bulls organization thinks if hes going to speed with a suspended licence after just getting in trouble for having pot on him.
> 
> This guy is a joke on the court and an *** of the court, way to draft them Pax.


I don't know what's worse, your over-reaction to a speeding ticket, or that you think Joakim Noah is a joke on the court... he rebounds, plays d, handles the ball, hustles, and passes well... what's so funny about that?

Who would you have drafted?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

also, it wasn't a speeding ticket... and Bizkit, I know you've been talking about how Noah was going to be a bust before we drafted him, and have done nothing but speak negatively about him... is there anything the guy could do to win you over, or should we just start tuning it out?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> The Sun says alert Sgt. Walt Hamby saw a Hummer rolling along at 32 mph in a 20 mph zone and pulled Noah over at about 7:20 p.m.


Sorry he wasnt ticket for speeding but was stoped for speeding then ticketed for driving on a suspended license and not wearing his belt. 

As a player hes as average as they get but off the court he has been nothing but a joke. He has done everything in his power to prove that he doesnt give a crap about authority and has embarrassed Bulls management countless times.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Rick Morrissey has a different take on the whole thing.



> Well, it's finally out in the open. Thank goodness.
> 
> I am speaking, of course, about cognac abuse. One minute you're raising your snifter to the glories of the free-market system, the next you're at an Aperitifs Anonymous meeting saying, "Hi, I'm Joakim, I'm a cognac user and who made these dreadful hors d'oeuvres?"
> 
> Bulls center Joakim Noah was busted over the weekend after Gainesville, Fla., police saw him allegedly drinking alcohol on a public sidewalk. The alcohol reportedly was cognac, and officers later allegedly found marijuana on him.


Read the rest at Cognac abuse? NBA goes to pot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

narek said:


> Rick Morrissey has a different take on the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the rest at Cognac abuse? NBA goes to pot.


Wow that was the biggest waste of my time so far this day.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I thought Gainseville was a superb college town. What kind of college town lets you get arrested after you bring them back to back titles? Jeeeeez.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

GPD sucks ***.......they also set up two players last year in a sting for buying maybe .8 grams of weed.......They set the whole thing up just to bust these two guys. They had it on tape and everything. Funny thing is, the guys bought barely enough to even get high on, but these cops think they're doin somethin positive. We got so many other things they should be worrying about, but their more focused on targeting athletes.

I dont know all the details about this yet but it is probably the same thing with Jo.......He probly had a little bit of stuff on him, but not so much that it would stay in his system for along time........GPD just has a stick up their ***. Oh, and i think the county sherrif is under investigation for racial profiling or something along those lines too......These cops around here a serious joke. I got a ticket for not putting on my turning signal while I was already in a turning lane. Jo was only going 12 over but ended up not just getting a speeding ticket, but three other citations.....lololo.....sound like GPD.....and Noah didn't even no his license was suspended.....I wouldn't be surprised if they just made that part up.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yaaaaaaa trick yaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------

